# zahnrad



## Meister Eder (20. Juni 2001)

*S.E.X !*

hi leute,
ich bin auf der verzweifelten suche nach einem bild auf dem ein zahnrad ist. ihr wisst schon, so schwerindustrie style und so.
hab die gängigen linkz alle durch und bin ca. 3 stunden ergebnislos vor der kiste gesessen.
wenn jemand nen tip (oder ein bild) hat wär ich echt froh !

cya
eder


----------



## Vektor (5. März 2004)

Geh mal zu google auf Bildersuche und gib einfach und schlicht  "Zahnrad" ein. Es werden dir sofort hunderte von Zahnradbildern entgegenspringen die, zumindest für mich, ziemlich nach Industrie aussehen.

Ist für mich immer die erste Anlaufstelle auf der Suche nach Referenzen.


----------

